# Fiat loss of 5th gear problem



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

I have read all therecent threads with regard to this problem with great interest and gained a lot of knowledge on how to sort the problem if it occurs. 
The only unanswered question is at what year did Fiat resolve the problem? I have a 2006 Bessacarr with 15,000 miles on it, is the 2006 model included with this problem? 

Thanks 

Chris


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi I have a 2005 Ducato based van which has the later gearbox with integrated (as apposed to external bolted on) 5th gear. No problems at all with this gearbox, I think it was fitted from around 2004/early 2005 so you should be fine with a 2006 model.

In my humble opinion the 2005/2006 Ducatos are the best ones to go for as most of the early problems have been ironed out and they do not suffer from the well documented problems of the latest X250 Ducato. I admit they are not quite as good to drive as the X250 though!

The only problem I have had in 27,000 miles is a replacement nearside wheel bearing. If you start to hear excessive road noise which increases with speed then this is the likely culprit. Cost me £160 to have fixed at local garage.




Trevor


----------



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi,

Many thanks for the positive responce, thats one less worry.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

wasn't it only on the 2.5 engine? Didn't seem to occur on the 2.8 which succeeded it?


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

No Bognor, the problem continued with the early 2.8s. It was cured on the later boxes when the gearchange reverse position was moved across the opposite gate.
I think the boxes were known as the French (early) and later ones Spanish??


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Think the problem was put right with the face lift 2002 on models. When they changed to common rail JTD from JD.


----------

